# KUALA LUMPUR SMART Tunnel - Stormwater Management And Road Tunnel



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KL's SMART Tunnel:


The SMART Project Tunnel is about 9.7 km long and has internal diameter of 11.83 m. *The SMART integrates both stormwater management and a motorway in the same tunnel. * 

The Stormwater Management Component comprises of the diversion structure, a holding basin, a bypass tunnel, a storage resevoir and the twin box culvert and an outlet structure. The total storage capacity for SMART system is 3 million m3. The existing ponds at Kg. Berembang and Taman Desa will be utilized as holding basin and storage reservoir. 

*The motorway will consist of a 3 km double deck structure within bypass tunnel with ingress and egress connection links at both ends of the structure. The ingress and egress connection to the motorway Tunnel Linking KL - Seremban Highway to Jalan Sultan Ismail and Jalan Tun Razak. 

The motorway consist of four ventilation and emergency escape shafts at about 1 km intervals and cross passages at 250 m intervals along the motorway tunnel. 

A flood detection system and control and surveillance team will be incorporate in the overall SMART system to effectively integrate and manage both stormwater and traffic. * 

Teh operation of the SMART system works on three principal mode operation based on the relationship between flood discharge at the Sg. Klang / Sg. Ampang confluence and the operations status of the motorway. The river water stages and river discharge will be monitored via hydrological stations along the rivers. 

*The flood discharge will only be diverted into the bypass tunnel when it exceeds 70 cumecs. For flood discharge between 70 to 150 cumecs, the motorway will still be open to traffic. The motorway will only be closed when the flood discharge exceeds 150 cumecs for the full stormwater operation of the SMART, which is expected once or twice a year. * 

The reinstatement from stormwater to motorway operation will be initiated when the flood discharge recedes to 70 cumecs. The reinstatement process will take about 4 days and this involves cleaning up and reinstalling all portable equipment to full operation mode.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*SMART Facts... *


WHO:	Government of Malaysia – Department of Drainage and Irrigation Malaysia, Malaysian Highway Authority	
WHAT:	The longest tunnel project in Malaysia. One of its kind dual-purpose tunnel project incorporating stormwater and motorway	
WHERE:	9.7 km tunnel spanning across the city centre of Kuala Lumpur	
WHEN:	Construction began in January 2003, Scheduled completion is December 2006	
WHY:	First, for flood mitigation, second as a means of reducing traffic congestion between the Southern Gateway and the city centre


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*SPECIAL FEATURE* 
















The unique feature of this project is the 3 km double-deck motorway within the stormwater tunnel. The operation of the SMART system works on the three- principle mode of operation based on the flood discharge at the Klang River/ Ampang River confluence and the operation status of the motorway.
















The first mode, under normal condition where there is no storm or low rainfall, no flood water will be diverted into the system.Under the second mode, SMART system will be activated and this happens when there is moderate storm.
















When the second mode is activated, flood water is diverted into the bypass tunnel in the lower channel of the motorway tunnel and it is important to note, that, up to this stage, the motorway section is still open to traffic.

At the third mode of operation the motorway will be closed to traffic. With extensive and effective monitoring stations, when the third mode of operation is needed, the motorway will be closed to traffic. Sufficient time will be allocated to allow the last vehicle to exit the motorway before the automated water-tight gates are opened to allow flood water to pass through. The motorway will be reopened to traffic within 48 hours after the closure. 

Tunnel Safety
Ventilation/ escape shafts at 1km intervals: these powerful air ventilators will constantly renew the air and maintain the air quality within the motorway. To protect the ventilation system during the flooding, the systems consist of a series of shafts each containing an exhaust and fresh air injector. This design enables the fans to be situated outside the SMART tunnel to create a longitudinal flow in the tunnel between the shafts that permits the air in the tunnel to be continuously renewed and to enable extraction of the exhaust fumes. The feature also allows for smoke control in the event of a fire. 

Equipped with fire fighting, telecommunication and surveillance equipment at 1 km interval.

*SMART SYSTEM*

SMART is an acronym for Stormwater Management and Road Tunnel, a project under the Federal Government initiated to alleviate the flooding problem in the city centre of Kuala Lumpur. The project is implemented through a joint venture pact between MMC Berhad and Gamuda Berhad with the Department of Irrigation And Drainage Malaysia and the Malaysian Highway Authority as the executing government agencies.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*GEMILANG ACHIEVES FIRST AND MAJOR MILESTONE…* 





























SMART’S second tunnel boring machine, Gemilang achieved its first milestone at the South Junction box breakthrough on 4 June, 2005

Gemilang which started boring in August has covered a distance of 1822m and 1067 rings with another 2127m to go before the final breakthrough at the storage reservoir in Taman Desa in the South of the alignment.

The machine will be walked through the shaft for about 89m before it resumes boring works early July, 2005.

SMART is primarily a flood mitigation project with a second objection of providing an alternative traffic dispersal system between the Southern gateway and the city centre. Overall construction progress is at 51%.

*SMART will see full completion in December 2006*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

| Progress as of 30th June 2005


----------



## Blue_Sky (Jul 5, 2005)

Great project!!!!

This is really awesome.....


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Structural works at MS02 U-section completed










Concreting of upper deck panel ending 675m from North Ventilation Shaft in progress on 30/08/05


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

-delete-


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8466229764/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Floods trigger closure of Smart Tunnel*
Bernama
September 11, 2020 00:16 am +08









Floods trigger closure of Smart Tunnel


KUALA LUMPUR (Sept 10): A heavy downpour this afternoon caused the closure of the SMART Highway to traffic to enable the activation of the flood system, followed by the release of flood water into the SMART Tunnel reservoir system.According to a statement by Syarikat Mengurus Air Banjir &...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Credit to Gamuda


----------

